
Show HN: I'm building the one stop destination for resources for web development - alinalex
Hey there,
I&#x27;m a self-taught web developer and I need your help in gathering resources that helped you learn from scratch or improve your web development knowledge. I think this is the best way because what worked for me maybe won&#x27;t work for you, but when you have a lot of resources coming from different people with different learning styles, I think it&#x27;s the best curation ever.<p>I intend to take all those resources and put them online on an website, so they will be accessible to as many people as possible. I made a google docs spreadsheet and put already a couple of resource types: from ebooks to online courses and from blogs to podcasts. Feel free to add other categories. The link is here -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;12TYwr_L9yigSK-640TYa62eqiOCJKV5gTUleqRPI8D8&#x2F;edit#gid=0<p>So, what do you say? Would you like to help me out?
Thanks in advance for all of you who will take the time to share the resources that helped you.<p>Best, Alin R.
======
santiagobasulto
Google Docs lags a lot with too much data and too many users connected. If
you're expecting to have some sort of popularity, I'd use a different medium.

~~~
alinalex
Thanks for feedback! Could you give some suggestions?

~~~
santiagobasulto
Github: [https://github.com/sorrycc/awesome-
javascript](https://github.com/sorrycc/awesome-javascript)

~~~
alinalex
Thanks a lot!

